# Turkey Super lig 18-21 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 18, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
18 Nov 20:00 Mersin Idman Yurdu SK - Trabzonspor 2.90 3.20 2.40 +51 
19 Nov 13:00 MKE Ankaragucu - Kardemir Karabukspor 2.65 3.20 2.60 +50 
19 Nov 16:00 Kayserispor - Orduspor 2.35 3.10 3.05 +50 
19 Nov 19:00 Fenerbahce - Eskisehirspor 1.44 4.25 7.00 +50 
20 Nov 13:00 Sivasspor - Genclerbirligi 2.25 3.15 3.20 +50 
20 Nov 13:00 Antalyaspor - Buyuksehyr Bld.spor 2.60 3.15 2.70 +50 
20 Nov 16:00 Gaziantepspor - Manisaspor 2.15 3.20 3.35 +50 
20 Nov 19:00 Besiktas Istanbul - Galatasaray Istanbul 2.32 3.20 3.00 +50 
21 Nov 20:00 Bursaspor - Samsunspor 1.55 3.80 6.00 +50


----------



## cayuga (Nov 18, 2011)

i think in Ankaragucu match both of team will score at least one goal.. and i add something, karabukspor will be play first match with new coach ( Bülent Korkmaz) this will be motivation for the players...
i have same thinks about this match. orduspor has wonderful form and they didn't lost last 9 match.Amrabad (Kayserispor's player) has a wonderful form in last matches.both of team will score. suprise decision is draw...
Fenerbahce's match will be  difficult. They are playing for their boss (you know Aziz Yıldırım still in a jail) and the last national team match, Galatasaray's fans whistle to Fenerbahce football players that's why Fenerbahce fans will supporting much more their players... Fenerbahce will win but i won't play this match because odd is too low for this quality of match
 i'm in Turkey and these are the my ideas about matches. i hope i will help you...


----------



## cayuga (Nov 20, 2011)

big match is today.. besiktas and galatasaray... i think besiktas will win this match.. hugo almeida come back in team 
20 Nov 16:00 Gaziantepspor - Manisaspor     tickets are very cheap for this match. boards of Gaziantepspor called everyone in match, gaziantep started very bad then their coach went away. after this gaziantep start to rising. i think gaziantepspor  will win this match but it's too difficult match!


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 20, 2011)

Surprisingly Besiktas and Galatasaray are not in the lead so a win is vital for both teams, if they draw its suicide for both teams, it will be bloody derby. I will throw a bet on draw just for the sake of fun


----------



## cayuga (Nov 20, 2011)

it is derby and everything can happen of course  we can't play all of the match "singe bet" but we play single only for this match in Turkey, statistically single bets finish drawn in Turkey but anyway i think besiktas will win   i played special bet ; i think egemen korkmaz can score i believe him!


----------

